

 Review my app - Easily organize your next potluck party - sumeetjain
http://potluckness.com

======
byoung2
We're planning a potluck for July 4th. I tested out your app, and it is pretty
much exactly what I needed. Just a few small suggestions:

It needs a date picker so I don't have to figure out what the Friday before
July 4th is.

You should add a way to Tweet it or post on Facebook, etc., maybe using
AddThis.

Also, is this app just for fun, or are you going to monetize it?

~~~
sumeetjain
Thanks for the feedback! Your suggestions make sense - I'll take care of them
soon.

It's for fun, but you might see an ad some day.

~~~
byoung2
I think I remember seeing an affiliate program for printable grocery store
coupons. Since you'll know what is on my event's grocery list, you can target
those coupons.

------
gexla
Potlucks? There's an app for that. I will review it when I have a potluck.
Unfortunately I work solo and all my previous potlucks were organized in the
office. Congrats on the launch though!

